# Floyd Mayweather Comes Out of Retirement to Face Tenshin Nasukawa at RIZIN 14



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/...r-jr-schedules-bout-rizin-fighting-federation














> _Floyd Mayweather Jr. announced Monday in Tokyo that he has agreed to a bout in the Rizin Fighting Federation.
> 
> Mayweather will fight on Dec. 31 at Saitama Super Arena in Saitama, Japan.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Nov 5, 2018)

So now he has to go to Japan to find people to chase him around a ring?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Nov 5, 2018)

Yoooo....what the fuck? How the fuck can Rizin pay him this much, even in Saitama? 

Gotta be a work, tbh.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Gotta be a work, tbh.


Gotta pay the bill for buying that 10 million dollar mansion.


----------



## LulzKiller (Nov 5, 2018)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Yoooo....what the fuck? How the fuck can Rizin pay him this much, even in Saitama?
> 
> Gotta be a work, tbh.


yakuza


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

For anyone not familiar with Tenshin.


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Nov 5, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> For anyone not familiar with Tenshin.


He is tiny. There won't even be odds on this fight head to head


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

Whatdidyousay? said:


> He is tiny. There won't even be odds on this fight head to head


All the opponents this kid faced seem to have weak chins. Mayweather doesn't.


----------



## Scotsman (Nov 5, 2018)

It'll probably be another win for Mayweather, and another boxing match despite the MMA and kickboxing speculations.

Mayweather isn't an idiot, he's not going to make the same mistake as Ali and step in the ring against a fighter who isn't boxing.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

Scotsman said:


> Mayweather isn't an idiot, he's not going to make the same mistake as Ali and step in the ring against a fighter who isn't boxing.


Yup, I'm already calling it now that this will be another win for Mayweather. And yeah, that Ali vs Inoki fight. A lot of MMA fans like to talk about that fight about how revolutionary it was to MMA but in reality, it was just an unorganized, and retarded event. I felt embarrassed watching the whole thing.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Nov 5, 2018)

McGregor would have won if it was a MMA fight


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Nov 5, 2018)

Tenshin Nasukawa is CUTE


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 5, 2018)

I want to see Pretty boy lose. so bring a copy of hop on pop.

Yeah he has a good chance in this bout imho.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 5, 2018)

I thought he was going to fight that Russian MMA guy. I want to see that so when can have Apollo Creed vs Ivan Drago irl


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Nov 5, 2018)

Zaragoza said:


> Yup, I'm already calling it now that this will be another win for Mayweather. And yeah, that Ali vs Inoki fight. A lot of MMA fans like to talk about that fight about how revolutionary it was to MMA but in reality, it was just an unorganized, and exceptional event. I felt embarrassed watching the whole thing.



And some years later they went to do a show in North Korea


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 5, 2018)

Would rather see him fight Manny again. Won't do it though, because he'd actually stand a chance of losing...


----------



## guccigash (Dec 31, 2018)

well, we all saw this right?






edit - i know a lot about freaks on the internet but do not know how to make this link look better. tips appreciated.


----------



## Moon Jelly (Jan 7, 2019)

guccigash said:


> well, we all saw this right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao it was fun watching Mayweather laugh as he toyed with that child. No contest.


----------



## guccigash (Jan 8, 2019)

Moon Jelly said:


> Lmao it was fun watching Mayweather laugh as he toyed with that child. No contest.


Yep. Fun. Short. No contest.....was it supposed to even be one? Liked it though.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 17, 2019)

It's fixed. MMA in japan is fixed by the yakuza.


----------

